# :shock: HAS ANYONE SEEN THE BLACK MAMBA



## alby (Apr 1, 2006)

:shock: just going through the local herp trader and i see someone selling black mamba hachlings ummm last time i though aint they exotic :?: and if so how come this one person is aloowed to sell them :?:


----------



## peterjohnson64 (Apr 1, 2006)

What is today's date mate


----------



## krusty (Apr 1, 2006)

.....april 1st................good joke hey.


----------



## alby (Apr 1, 2006)

hahahaha ooo man u serious  your drinkies should still be on mate


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 1, 2006)

there is also this hoary old chestnut http://www.lizardkeepers.com/


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 1, 2006)

Fuscus said:


> there is also this hoary old chestnut http://www.lizardkeepers.com/


 :lol: :lol: "piggy pump"


----------



## Simon_Archibald (Apr 1, 2006)

The Mamba's weren't as good as last year's GTP morph - that one got a bunch of members sucked in HAHA.

Simon Archibald


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 1, 2006)

for those geekier members http://slashdot.org/ ( april first only )


----------



## JungleRob (Apr 1, 2006)

BRILLIANT!!! 

Being South African, I read BLACK MAMBA and was like NO WAY!!! :shock:


----------



## reptililian (Apr 1, 2006)

Is the Black Mamba real? I thought it was a myth, or at best, a Latin American dance


----------



## SamMamba (Apr 1, 2006)

the black mamba is the snake of all snakes


----------



## SamMamba (Apr 1, 2006)

an feeds on red jelly beans hahaha


----------



## reptililian (Apr 1, 2006)

Surely you jest! It is april 1 after all!


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 1, 2006)

reptililian said:


> Is the Black Mamba real? I thought it was a myth, or at best, a Latin American dance



???? You might have to ask Kersten's pool boy about the dance.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 1, 2006)

olivehydra said:


> reptililian said:
> 
> 
> > Is the Black Mamba real? I thought it was a myth, or at best, a Latin American dance
> ...



Or Kersten herself! I used to teach people how to do it :lol:


----------



## reptililian (Apr 1, 2006)

I always confuse the mamba with the cha cha :roll:


----------



## Dicco (Apr 1, 2006)

Lily, the Black Mamba is very real, one of my favourite African elapids.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 1, 2006)

reptililian said:


> I always confuse the mamba with the cha cha :roll:



Silly Lily :roll:


----------



## reptililian (Apr 1, 2006)

Thanks Dicco, and Kersten!


----------



## olivehydra (Apr 1, 2006)

Dicco said:


> Lily, the Black Mamba is very real, one of my favourite African elapids.



Thought I should clarify this for Lily.....an elapid is a type of snake, dont touch danger :wink:


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 1, 2006)

its weird when you hear about the difference between the green and the black, but black is always better


----------



## Kersten (Apr 1, 2006)

soulweaver said:


> its weird when you hear about the difference between the green and the black, but black is always better



Kris seems to agree with you about the black being better. What's the difference between it and the green....aside from the colour I would assume?


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 1, 2006)

aggression. 

i have heard stories of people picking green mambas up like they were children's pythons. Not the case with the black.

MH will be able to answer more on this.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 1, 2006)

Ahhh I see. I knew the blacks were failry aggressive (I'm wondering if that's why Kris likes them so much lol), I didn't realise that greens were so placid. Apparently they have spectacular colouring though?


----------



## TrueBlue (Apr 1, 2006)

morpologialy the black mamba is surprisingly simular to the coastal Tiapan.


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 1, 2006)

reptililian said:


> Is the Black Mamba real? I thought it was a myth, or at best, a Latin American dance


http://animal.discovery.com/fansites/wildkingdom/blackmamba/blackmamba.html


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 1, 2006)

for those with too much time
http://www.museumofhoaxes.com/hoax/aprilfool/


----------



## herptrader (Apr 1, 2006)

Kersten said:


> soulweaver said:
> 
> 
> > its weird when you hear about the difference between the green and the black, but black is always better
> ...



Green and Black is the colour inside their mouths. As somebody else has indicated their external morphology is quite similar to Tiapans.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 1, 2006)

Ta!


----------



## Parko (Apr 1, 2006)

Who needs Black mamba's when we have Taipans anyway? Go the Taipan eat that african black snake for dinner.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 1, 2006)

if i could have an african elapid it would have to be a western green mamba,,
beautiful snakes


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 1, 2006)

failing that i spose i could be happy with the eastern green mamba  
dream on


----------



## SLACkra (Apr 1, 2006)

black mambas are amazing. they can out run most humans. fast, venomous and highly aggresive what more could you want?

andrew


----------



## alby (Apr 1, 2006)

yeaha they look physo i just seen them on that snake tv thing on channel 7 man there crankie little boys and girls lol


----------



## Parko (Apr 1, 2006)

SLACkra said:


> black mambas are amazing. they can out run most humans. fast, venomous and highly aggresive what more could you want?
> 
> andrew



no snake can outrun a human.


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 1, 2006)

> no snake can outrun a human.


your right parko, but some humans are quite slow to,,so, you know...


----------



## Parko (Apr 1, 2006)

Lol ok fair enough sssssssnakeman, but even still i've never seen a snake run. It's like saying a peregrine falcon can outrun a human, i'll give that falcon a 100metre sprint and flog him, make him look like a stuffed turkey.


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 1, 2006)

Best link of the day         
WARNING : some people may be offended
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2006/03/31/ebay_box_sale/


----------



## SLACkra (Apr 1, 2006)

how about this if a mamba was slithering after you and you were running away from it, the mamba would catch up to you 

parko way to much time on ya hands mate


----------



## Parko (Apr 1, 2006)

*woops dbl posted*

V


----------



## Parko (Apr 1, 2006)

SLACkra, yeah the mamba would probably catch me, but it's only cause i smoke.
ssssnakeman, nice pics, that's a real nice snake. 
(I didn't really want the taipan to eat the black mamba by the way.)


----------



## shoey (Apr 1, 2006)

what about 2 years ago herpshop had the first tiger X python, the first venomous python awwwh coool. LOL


----------



## soulweaver (Apr 1, 2006)

think what slackra is getting at is the black mumba has been clocked at 20kms per/hr. this is only a short distance though. If most of us were running for our life, i think it would be a lot faster then that lol


----------



## Moreliaman (Apr 2, 2006)

I thought taipans were known to chase ? anyone had a taipan chase them ? 
Ive got a book here on australian snakes & it just says if cornered it will readily defend itself..........which doesnt sound very aggressive to me because most animals would, anyone had any experince with wild taipans ?




SLACkra said:


> black mambas are amazing. they can out run most humans. fast, venomous and highly aggresive what more could you want?
> 
> andrew







:wink:


----------



## Kersten (Apr 2, 2006)

Kris had to relocate a wild Coastal Taipan once. I don't know that I'd call it particularly aggressive since the woman who called him to come get it had already picked it up thinking it was a rubber snake. She said it wriggled so she dropped it and it crawled straight under her couch.

But that was one isolated incident, I wouldn't expect they'd all be like that.


----------



## Kris (Apr 2, 2006)

Ask any beer drinking Australian male and they will tell you that they've been chased by Taipans quite often (even in Melbourne :wink: ). The fact is that they are an extremely shy (and smart) snake in the wild, and in the vast majority of cases a Taipan will hear you coming and leave the area and you'd never even know there had been one there. If you corner them, however, they will defend themselves because they see whoever is cornering them as a predator (well duh!).


----------



## Fuscus (Apr 2, 2006)

I've seen one wild taipan, an inland, also known as the fierce snake. It took one look at me and bolted. Many creatures and people do the same.

I was photographing a small-eyed snake (SES) when spotted by some tourists. SES often sit coiled up and partly covered by leaves. I would carefully remove a leaf and photo the snake. The tourists had to watch, full credit, they stayed a respectable distance and were quite and still. I warned them that the SES would eventually bolt. When, as predicted, it did, it went straight towards one bloke who turned and ran. I'm sure he still dines out on that story, chased by a black snake.


----------



## Kersten (Apr 2, 2006)

I've a feeling you're right :shock: 

I often wonder if Taipans don't bother with chasing and aggression because they know they really don't HAVE to expend much energy to mess you up :roll: Our inland is extremely inquisitive but has never displayed fear or aggression. Captive bred obviously, so that's different. But she usually just looks at you as though you're a particularly annoying servant.


----------



## africancichlidau (Apr 2, 2006)

> its weird when you hear about the difference between the green and the black, but black is always better



Is that what the saying means, "once you've had black, you won't go back"??


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Apr 2, 2006)

last year i got "chased" by a tiger snake, fair enough it was breeding time and i was catching his mate,and wrecking their lovenest,whis was a bunch of pallets that had been sitting for years and had grass and weeds holdin it all to gether ,but he came at me, i stepped back and he came again, and again, and again , quite quickly to , he wasnt mucking aroundand wanted to bite me bad. im sure he wouldnt have been so persistent if i wasnt threatening them at this particular time,at this particular place,,so i played it out to see how far he would go..i gave up and bagged him or id still be there now..
baz


----------

